# Tanning and Sun Exposure



## Gender: Xenomorph (Yesterday at 7:17 AM)

A lot of recent consensus seems to be that tanning is universally bad and the sun is literally a deadly laser. 

What do kiwicels on the health board (literally the emptiest board on the forums smh) think about tanning in general?


----------



## AmpleApricots (Yesterday at 8:06 AM)

Know a person who did tanning beds when they were popular in the 80s and 90s here. Had to have skin cancer removed in two places at this point.


----------



## 12(b)(6) (Yesterday at 11:40 AM)

Spray tans are much less harmful and if you don't try to look as dark as a person of chicken and waffles, you won't be orange. I've done it a few times when I didn't want to stick out in a bathing suit next to my friends. I look like a highlighter on the beach otherwise. Pay extra for the moisturizing spray, too. It's worth it. 
I prefer being pale though. If you have an even skin tone, I think it looks nice. I choose skin care over slapping color over it to mask flaws.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Yesterday at 2:30 PM)

I took a south Florida vacation in 2021 and though I tried to keep suntan lotion on I still got fucking cooked, like one night it literally felt like my face had been microwaved, painful as fuck.

Maybe I just needed to be more careful, but I enjoyed all the half naked women, so there's that.


----------



## MrTroll (Yesterday at 3:04 PM)




----------



## redcoloured (Yesterday at 3:19 PM)

Sunlight isn't bad in itself, it's how the body makes vitamin D, so we're obviously meant to get some of it.
If you're tanning that means you're getting too much sunlight and your body is trying to stop itself from getting cancer. 
Don't tan, it's a psyop by gays and other women to make you less attractive.


----------



## Rozzy (Yesterday at 6:10 PM)

I'm of fair skin burn easily in the sun so always wear long pants, long sleeves and a hat when the sun is at it's strongest.


----------



## Sarcastic sockpuppet (Yesterday at 7:44 PM)

if you ever did paint work outside on old houses you must have noticed that areas that don't catch sunlight hold up better.

The Sun is a source of life on Earth and is also constantly shooting death rays that are damaging things like your DNA, and have anti-bacterial properties (ie kill tiny living things).
We must thank our Atmosphere for protecting us against it.

You don't have to be heliophobic about it,  but tanning is stupid and your should avoid laying under the sun for long hours.


----------

